

Why the Feds Want to Give Aspiring Entrepreneurs Unemployment Benefits - rpm4321
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-12-17/why-the-feds-want-to-give-aspiring-entrepreneurs-unemployment-benefits

======
cmwelsh
This should bring more honestly about how the system is actually working in
practice. I would wager that anyone aspiring to start a business with their
unemployment benefits could do so by being discreet and waiting until the
business is off the ground before canceling their unemployment benefits. I
personally know people gaming or even outright scamming this system. You only
need to show good-faith evidence of applying to full-time jobs to receive the
benefits. As long as you ensure your business is not making money until you're
off unemployment benefits, it's hard to get caught.

